# New pet gerbil



## jenroy68 (Aug 28, 2011)

My daughter has recently got a pet gerbil, about 12 weeks old. Whenever we put our hands into the cage to handle her she bites us. Can anyone suggest how we can stop her doing this?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

did you only get the one? gerbils are extreamly social animals and need a friend, she is probably terrified of everything on her own


----------

